# Smoked Venison Snack Sticks



## Greeno17 (Dec 6, 2018)

I recently got into making my own snack sticks.  I got a Masterbuilt smoker and all the equipment for snack sticks and brat making.

I have made about 4 batches of snack sticks (all 6lb batches, 4lbs of venison and 2 lbs of pork) and I have a few questions about them.  They all have been editable and good, but I am reading that most are smoking them for anywhere from 4 to 8 hours?  I smoke mine at 180 degrees for 2 hours with smoke and then for an additional 1 hour at 180 without smoke, and that's it.  Should i be doing this longer?  They taste good and they are not dried out, they have good juice in them, but i think that really anything over 4 hours would turn our dried out?  

My internal temp thermometer reads around 130 degrees when all said and done but im not sure how accurate it is.

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## tropics (Dec 6, 2018)

Justin Are you using cure #1 in your mix? 
130 degrees is a very low temp I would suggest you get a dependable thermo probe.
Snack sticks are normally finished to a IT of 150 degrees
Richie


----------



## Greeno17 (Dec 6, 2018)

I mostly use the Backwoods Hot Snack Stick seasoning, which has the cure packet with it.


----------



## tropics (Dec 6, 2018)

Greeno17 said:


> I mostly use the Backwoods Hot Snack Stick seasoning, which has the cure packet with it.



According to the instructions on their web page.

"Stuff into sheep casings or 17-21mm collagen casings and smoke in smoker or cook in oven at 180°F. until the internal temperature reaches 165°F."


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 6, 2018)

130 is too low, unless held there for 2 hours. Get a verifiable therm to check IT. Best method is start at 130° for 1 hour, no smoke. Increase to 140, add smoke and increase 10°F every hour until the IT reaches 150°F. Chill in ice water and hang to bloom an hour or 2. Refrigerate...JJ


----------



## Greeno17 (Dec 6, 2018)

Yep, and that's what I try to do.  But if i go any longer than 4 hours, they become super dry.  I dont want them like jerky


----------



## skooter (Dec 6, 2018)

I make mine with only straight ground Venison, no Pork added. I do as mentioned above, 10 degrees per hour to a 155 IT. Everyone at work raves about them, and virtually fat free. I use collagen casing by the way.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 6, 2018)

Greeno17 said:


> Yep, and that's what I try to do.  But if i go any longer than 4 hours, they become super dry.  I dont want them like jerky



Something is not right. I have followed the above temps for a batch of Kabanosy, kielbasa snack sticks, that went 8 hours to hit 150. They were very juicy. I used 22mm collagen casing. Verify your therm is accurate...JJ


----------



## skooter (Dec 9, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> 130 is too low, unless held there for 2 hours. Get a verifiable therm to check IT. Best method is start at 130° for 1 hour, no smoke. Increase to 140, add smoke and increase 10°F every hour until the IT reaches 150°F. Chill in ice water and hang to bloom an hour or 2. Refrigerate...JJ


Why do you do the first hour without smoke? I would think that would be the time for best smoke absorption.


----------



## tropics (Dec 9, 2018)

That allows the casing to dry more,the smoke will adhere to it better.
Richie


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 9, 2018)

Let me add...  As JJ said..  start at 120-130` (Smoker checked with a calibrated thermometer) for one hour to dry the casings (smoke won't stick to wet casings)...  Start raising temps by 10` every hour until you reach a MAX of 170-180` smoker temp.... Then keep an eye on IT of the sticks until 153` is reached (with a calibrated thermometer) ...

If your sticks are drying out within a 4 hr cook...  Then I can almost guarantee your smoker temps are not accurate (how are you measuring smoker temps ?)...  Also...  add 1/2 - 3/4 cup of non fat powdered milk (NFPM) to every 5 lbs of meat...


----------



## skooter (Dec 9, 2018)

(smoke won't stick to wet casings)...  

If your sticks are drying out within a 4 hr cook...  Then I can almost guarantee your smoker temps are not accurate (how are you measuring smoker temps ?)...  Also...  add 1/2 - 3/4 cup of non fat powdered milk (NFPM) to every 5 lbs of meat...[/QUOTE]

Gotcha! I’m using collagen casing that appears to be dry, but I’ll give it a go.
What does the powdered milk do? Thanks for your quick reply smoking a batch this morning.


----------



## tropics (Dec 9, 2018)

NFDM acts as a binder keeping the meat a little more moist.
Richie


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 9, 2018)

As Richie said.. the NFPM helps retain moisture without giving it any kind of noticeable flavor...  myself, I use one cup (run through the spice grinder) for every 10 lbs of meat....


----------



## rlgiv (Jan 12, 2019)

so,  could you use another type of milk to the mix or does it have to be the non fat powdered. I have the lactate free milk at my house.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 12, 2019)

NFDM has the protein, binder in sausage, concentrated. 1cup NFDM has 24g Protein. 1cup 2% Lactaid has only 8g...JJ


----------



## dave in indiana (Feb 12, 2019)

How much water are you using per pound when you mix?


----------

